# Who sells wire?



## KZOR

Anyone know where I can buy spools if SS or nichrome wire.
Must be at least 50ft spools and single stranded 26, 28, 38 and 40 AWG.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Ps ......... if you provide a link then they must have stock.


----------



## TommyL

http://gasphase.co.za sells nichrome in big amounts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

KZOR said:


> Anyone know where I can buy spools if SS or nichrome wire.
> Must be at least 50ft spools and single stranded 26, 28, 38 and 40 AWG.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ps ......... if you provide a link then they must have stock.



Hey @KZOR I get my big spools from www.gasphase.co.za - 34g ni80 165metres (almost 500ft) is R300 and 26g ni80 26metres (almost 90ft) is R300. They sell by weight so thats 25grams. 
I know your probably looking for wire to use in your Daedalus, I own one too, and I must warn you that the spools the wire is wound on *DONT* work with the Daedalus spool jig. The centre hole is too big and all your Claptons will come out janky and overlap on itself. 
I fixed this by unspooling the wire onto another spool then your good to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Google says comet aviation supplies has SS 304 lockwire, 26g 28g and 30g.
R271 for 454grams of 30g
dunno if its vape suitable though.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz

blujeenz said:


> Google says comet aviation supplies has SS 304 lockwire, 26g 28g and 30g.
> R271 for 454grams of 30g
> dunno if its vape suitable though.



Damn that is cheap! I believe it is safe to vape using 304 but I'll stick with 316L, low in carbon and most mods have the TCR for 316L, not all mods can do custom TCR.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

@Greyz 
Thanks for the info.
Do they send to postal address or deliver to door? (See the shipping is only R50)


----------



## Greyz

KZOR said:


> @Greyz
> Thanks for the info.
> Do they send to postal address or deliver to door? (See the shipping is only R50)



They shipped direct to my door - I know R50 is insanely low for Door2Door.


----------



## KZOR

Great ...placing order now. 

NiChrome80 12.5 Grams29Gauge(0.28mm) Nikrothal™80 Resistance Wire 12.5Grams (±25Meters) 1 R 170.00
NiChrome80 12.5 Grams26Gauge(0.4mm) Nikrothal™80 Resistance Wire 12.5Grams (Now 24 Meters) 1 R 170.00 
NiChrome80 12.5 Grams38Gauge(0.1mm) Nikrothal™80 Resistance Wire 12.5Grams (±114Meters) 1 R 170.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Sweet ...... just ordered two of these puppies (from Canada) as well.


----------



## kev mac

KZOR said:


> Anyone know where I can buy spools if SS or nichrome wire.
> Must be at least 50ft spools and single stranded 26, 28, 38 and 40 AWG.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ps ......... if you provide a link then they must have stock.


Have you tried Lightning Vape?Reasonable, dependable and fast shipping.


----------



## Greyz

kev mac said:


> Have you tried Lightning Vape?Reasonable, dependable and fast shipping.



Thanks Kev. Great pricing on their large spools, I will be placing my next order through them for sure!
Any idea how long shipping to SA might take?


----------



## kev mac

Greyz said:


> Thanks Kev. Great pricing on their large spools, I will be placing my next order through them for sure!
> Any idea how long shipping to SA might take?


@Greyz ,Sorry but as a Yank I can't say but my orders have been fast, I rate them a ten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@kev mac ...... thanks will definitely give them a try.
Only reason why I ordered from Canada is because I have family there and they coming to visit in December ..... cheap postage. 

@Greyz ......... maybe we should get a group buy going on the following if they willing to post to SA.
https://www.lightningvapes.com/products/stainless-steel-316l?variant=18056050693
https://www.lightningvapes.com/collections/kanthal
https://www.lightningvapes.com/collections/nichrome


----------



## Silver

Thread moved to Who has Stock - so vendors here can assist as well if they choose to


----------



## MoeB786

Im in on a group buy need some big spools


----------



## Greyz

KZOR said:


> @kev mac ...... thanks will definitely give them a try.
> Only reason why I ordered from Canada is because I have family there and they coming to visit in December ..... cheap postage.
> 
> @Greyz ......... maybe we should get a group buy going on the following if they willing to post to SA.
> https://www.lightningvapes.com/products/stainless-steel-316l?variant=18056050693
> https://www.lightningvapes.com/collections/kanthal
> https://www.lightningvapes.com/collections/nichrome



I'm in if they deliver to SA but all dependant on the cost and shipping. I'm currently sitting with quite a lot of wire at the moment but I am willing to join in and test the group buy waters.


----------

